# best solution for pop up camper repair.



## Shane Whitlock

I have a sagging older model jayco and the center seam leaks. just wondering who has made any repairs like this. I figured I would have to live with the saggy roof. I was planning on getting some eternal bond tape and apply it to the seam. would it be best to go right over the top after a good cleaning or try to removed the seam add tape and put seam back down. has any one try the can of rubber seal that has been advertised on TV......is it junk?  any advise will be greatly appreciated,... thanks Shane


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## Dana Young

I have used the rubber seal on my mobile home it seemed to work ok but the roof repair tape for metal roofs you get at home depot does a better job in my opinion. as far as the roof sagging I would take the ceiling down and replace the rafter that is probably rotten and is why it is sagging this should be a fairly simple and inexpensive fix.


----------



## Shane Whitlock

I guess I will know more after I pop the seam. it has an ac unit on top, which I figured had caused the roof to sag. I sure hope there is no real damage.


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## Shane Whitlock

Update...Well, you live and learn. I bought the pop up 2 yrs ago for hunting wma's. I knew very little. I may have over paid considering the damage I had, but with within a week or two I should have it all fixed. The side boards on the roof were bad and had been scabbed with  misc plywood and jerry rigged. I have since rebuilt the box and it straighted out the roof. I did remove the A/C and plan to reinstall it after I add some support for the roof. The roof is in good shape, but the weight of the A/C is probably a design flaw. My plan is to use 3/4 square steel tubing and bolt it to the roof system and paint it white to match the roof ceiling.  I will be heading to 3 way campers tomorrow to pick up some rubber trim seal(or whatever that stuff is).The canvas and interior was in such great shape that's what really sold me. Hopefully,by next week I will have a great non leaking camper that is worth what I paid for it. 

I noticed that the heating unit on the the Duo Therm unit was all rusted up. When in use it would blow light warm air. I thought it might need replacing, but  I heard that these units really did not produce that much heat. They were pretty much about as good as a hair dryer. Is that accurate?

Just wondering has anyone ever wired in a battery. My jayco did not come with a battery but has the converter box already installed and has a switch to go from a direct , conventional, or battery or something like that.   I'm sure my owners manual has something about just havent looked at it . I will be sure to post some pictures once I get it all fixed....thanks


----------



## Artfuldodger

We bought an old 1975 Galaxy Swinger pop-up in the eighties. The vendor told us the roof wouldn't support a roof top a/c so I mounted a window unit under the bed protruding out over the tongue.
Yours should have been built to hold the a/c unit. I guess it had water damage and someone else tried to repair it. At least you got a plan.


----------



## CrazyCatfish

I am very curious to see some pics of this..my neighbor has an older pop up  I am considering buying but it has a room unit they removed and added a box ac under the bed.. I have been weary of the roof .


----------



## Artfuldodger

CrazyCatfish said:


> I am very curious to see some pics of this..my neighbor has an older pop up  I am considering buying but it has a room unit they removed and added a box ac under the bed.. I have been weary of the roof .



They might have did that because the roof unit quit working and the window unit was cheaper. I would still like to know how they repaired the hole in the roof.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Artfuldodger said:


> We bought an old 1975 Galaxy Swinger pop-up in the eighties. The vendor told us the roof wouldn't support a roof top a/c so I mounted a window unit under the bed protruding out over the tongue.
> Yours should have been built to hold the a/c unit. I guess it had water damage and someone else tried to repair it. At least you got a plan.



My son bought an old pop up several years ago that had never had an A/C unit on it. Instead of buying a rooftop one, I went to home depot and bought a little window shaker (under $100.00) and mounted it the same way. Right under the front bed with the weight of the A/C unit supported by an extra cross piece on the tongue I made out of some scrap aluminum.

Works like a champ!


----------



## Artfuldodger

Swamp Runner said:


> My son bought an old pop up several years ago that had never had an A/C unit on it. Instead of buying a rooftop one, I went to home depot and bought a little window shaker (under $100.00) and mounted it the same way. Right under the front bed with the weight of the A/C unit supported by an extra cross piece on the tongue I made out of some scrap aluminum.
> 
> Works like a champ!



We were well pleased with ours. I slept right over it and could reach down and adjust the temp. as needed. Well worth the $80.00 it cost. My wife sewed old insulated curtains to the back of the camper's curtains. That helped out in the daytime and in cold weather.


----------

